# Kenpo Freestyle Techniques



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jul 11, 2003)

OK, Why is it that the kenpo freestyle techniques are not discussed and taught as much as the 154 + and forms?  Are there any new rules, principles or concepts that are in the freestyle techniques that are not seen in the forms and 154+?
  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

It depends upon your lineage. My personal belief is that we should learn them, understand them, and teach them as they were intended to be. Understand this however. They are examples of fighting sequences much like the forms but each gives ideas to the beginner on fighting and how to bridge the gaps between forms and self-defense. At least that's my ideas on the subject.:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 11, 2003)

Excellent point. Even though I used to work fairly hard on them up through purple, I've let them slide a bit...and frankly, I attribute this to my own shortcomings...


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 12, 2003)

Just curious guys... Does anybody see an issue with "too much" here?  Why are the techniques not available with the freestyle techniques in them?

No argument from me here... I'm not really AK... Just seems like there is a lot of "extra" stuff to supplement what could be techniques and form, which is really a lot of stuff...

So, I am saying ... Don't flame me gang, educate me...
:asian: 

Pax Kenpo

Saintly Uncle Dan


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

Gee we use Yellow belt Freestyle tecs in sparring.. B1a  or b works great no matter what rank you are.. as do any of the others.. depending on distance .. Orange Belt Freestyle incorporates the Palm heel and front kick.. and what better place to practice them then in sparring?  Head into the Purple Freestyle and you've opened up a plethora of base tecs that when implemented are simplistic yet effective in themselves.

just my opinion 

Tess


----------



## Les (Jul 16, 2003)

Here in Europe the freestyle techniques don't seem to be taught very much, possibly due to the different rules of freestyle this side of the pond. 

Back in 1998 I attended a seminar with Mr Gilbert Velez, and he really opened up the potential of the freestyle techniques for me. (Previously I had a closed mind about them)

The freestyle techniques are really a 'conceptual point of refrence' for practical fighting.

In Kenpo we are looking to develop our 'vocabulary of motion' and the freestyle techniques can answer many questions about our options in a "realistic street situation"

Les


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 16, 2003)

The freestyle basics are good drills to teach students about freestyle.  The real trick is remembering to try them and then actually pulling them off when you are sparring.


----------

